# Celsius before or after seeding?



## scdjw75 (8 mo ago)

Getting things ready to seed the backyard. I know I'm a little late but I'm in South Carolina so the season is a bit extended. Waiting on Highlander Bermuda to arrive from Hancock and I have a few weeds left, maybe more than a few.

I've read to apply post emergent 2 weeks before seeding but I really don't want to wait another 2 weeks before I put the seed down. I have Celsius on hand, what's the best option?


----------



## scdjw75 (8 mo ago)

Posted in wrong section, admins please delete.


----------

